# Plant For Sale - Los Angles



## DrMiller357

*Plant Bundles For Sale - Los Angles - As low as $1 a plant!*

$15 for a bundle of 10 plants(3rd photo is an example)

If you get 3 or more bundles, I can do $10 a bundle

Shipping not included. local pick up near Los Angles aswell

If your interested in some shrimp as well let me know, local pick up only for shrimp. $2 per female(like in the photo) $1 for males


----------

